# Pre quilted squares--how to use?



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Ok, here's the deal. With some fat quarters I was given a while back, there is also a plastic grocery bag of what the gal called 'pre quilted' squares. They look to be pieces of say, a comforter type fabric, print on one side, a thin layer of batting and a muslin layer. Cut into 9 inch or so squares. Some she had sewn together, but like you do a rag jean quilt--wrong sides together if that makes sense. I'm going to unpick those so I have the squares back to original, as I don't think they would 'fray' nicely on the good side. 

Now, my question is, how do you use prequilted squares like these? As far as putting any sashing, edges, etc with them? Thoughts, hints? Thanks, Jan in Co


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

how far to the edges are they "quilted"? if there is space, you can put them right sides tog....sew ONLY the top and batting together....then after they are all together you go back and hand sew the backing...hope that made sense....search for the "quilt as you go " method........


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Ah, ok, so no fabric would be used between the blocks then. I hadn't thought about doing that, but the woman HAD sewn a few in strips, but had the wrong sides together with the raw edges up, which looks bad in this case, not like in a jeans quilt, where you want it to fray. They really look like a cheap bedspread cut into blocks, all different Hawaiian prints, so I was thinking maybe I could make them into sofa pillows for my son and daughter in law, who is from Hawaii. They have a very neutral living room they only use for company, and it would benefit from a little pizazz if they wanted them. Thanks for the idea! Jan in Co


----------

